# impossible de changer cartouche d'encre



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2001)

sur iMac avec epson color stylus 760,liaison usb
j'ai voulu changé la cartouche couleur de l'imprimante et par 
inadvertance j'ai remis la cartouche vide au lieu de la 
nouvelle. maintenant il y a plus d'encre et le chariot ne veux pas se déplacer
donc je ne peut plus changer la cartouche, je souhaiterais savoir comment 
faire pour remedier à ce problème
merci d'avance

[Ce message a été modifié par tchewingum (edited 24 Mai 2001).]


----------



## archeos (24 Mai 2001)

est ce l'emplacement de la cartouche qui ne s'ouvre pas ou le chariot qui ne bouge plus quand tu appuie sur le bouton de changement de cartouche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2001)

Bonjour,

La procédure pour forcer à changer une cartouche sur les imprimantes epson est en fait très simple, mais pas logique du tout, si tu ne la connais pas.
Il faut maintenir appuyé le bouton de chargement des feuilles, (celui qui est à coté du bouton de changement des catouches). Au bout de quelques secondes le chariot va se déplacer en position de changement de cartouches, la tu change ta cartouche et tu ré-appuie sur le bouton des feuilles.
et voilà


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2001)

effectivement, j'ai oublié de dire que c'était le chariot qui ne veut 
pas se déplacer
en fait le pilote d'impression pense que la cartouche contiens encore 
de l'encre car quand je clik sur le bouton de niveau d'encre il 
m'affiche une cartouche presque pleine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2001)

oui j'avais bien compris, ce problème m'est déja arrivé, suis la procédure que je t'ai indiquée tu verras ca fonctionne. Cette procédure est d'ailleurs expliquée dans les fichiers d'aide Epson, c'est la marche à suivre pour forcer ton imprimante a changer une cartouche défectueuse.


----------

